# Auringonotto laiturilla kielletty



## alili81

Hi everybody,

I'm trying to translate a sign located near a lake (in a documentary about Finland) and I don't speak Finnish. The letters are partly stained, so I'm not 100% sure how to spell the second word, but here it is :
"Auringonotto laiturilla (?) kieletty"

I found that "kieletty" can mean "forbidden", but I couldn't find the other words as such. My (partly) wild guess after trying a few dictionaries and word combinations would be: "Sunbathing is forbidden on the pier", or "No sunbathing on the pier". Does it make sense ?
Thanks a lot in advance !


----------



## Hakro

Hi Alili,

Your wild guess results in a perfect translation.

Your spelling is right, too.


----------



## alili81

Thanks once again, Hakro!


----------



## Hakro

I have to add that your spelling of "laiturilla" is correct and in the headline "kielletty" is correct but "kieletty" with a single L is incorrect.


----------

